
Is Bitcoin a bubble? Here’s what two bubble experts told us - nopinsight
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/12/is-bitcoin-a-bubble-heres-what-two-bubble-experts-told-us/?amp=1
======
kleer001
tl;dr Not really.

